# Advice for Medical Proceedings



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Mri is not always effective for diagnosing tendon or ligament injuries. I have chronic wrist pain and my mri was completely normal except for some minor swelling. My wrists hurt if I lift anything over 5 lbs. 

You need to get a second or third opinion. My dad tore his rotator cuff and he has limited range of motion even years later. He went to physical therapy for a few months until the insurance refused to cover any more sessions.

I've been referred to physical therapy but I'm doubtful they can do much.

If you know there is some wrong than you need to pursue it, as this probably is not something that will improve by itself. Once torn, ligaments and tendons will never heal and have the same strength as before the injury. 

In high school I tore a tendon in my foot. It took three years to stop swelling up if I did too much walking.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I know that it won't repair itself. The time for repair (surgical) was up to 6 weeks post-injury. But I had two doctors telling me that I was fine so I trusted them (albeit skeptically). But after things started to get worse I personally paid to go see a specialist about it. It took them that long to believe me when I said something was wrong.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't help but wonder if you tore muscles from the chest wall or at least tore them. If they do tear away they are elastic and will shrink toward the other end.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe the next step is to have your neck checked out. Many times arm pain is caused from a neck injury.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

It isn't a neck injury. I'm not really looking for a diagnosis on here. I'm looking to see if anyone has any advice for me on how I can proceed. I feel as though I've exhausted the only routes that I can take to get a diagnosis (something that will show them something is wrong because I know that won't take photos from the internet as a form of evidence). For example, would getting an x-ray done help (I know that while they aren't meant to diagnose tendon problems they can sometimes show other things that lead to a diagnosis)? An ultrasound? Things like that. Does anyone have any recommendations?

I don't mean to sound snippy if that's how I sounded in certain sentences. I'm just really tired of trying to figure out ways to show them what's wrong with me. I know that something wrong and I can see that something is wrong, now I just have to get them to believe me.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Just a suggestion, you might want to see someone who specializes in Sports Medicine. They would be experienced in diagnosing and treating injuries like yours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

http://www.nsmi.org.uk/articles/muscular-injuries/pectoralis-major-tear.html

Here is a link that describes some of the symptoms you've mentioned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Just a suggestion, you might want to see someone who specializes in Sports Medicine. They would be experienced in diagnosing and treating injuries like yours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have. He is the person who was certain that it's a rupture of the pectoralis major tendon but he's since then transferred to California and I can't get a hold of him.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd second going to a sports medicine doctor. Go to a civilian one if you can (my father is career military and is always complaining that the military doctors are terrible) Take a print out of one or two of the descriptions of the symptoms you've come across and bring it in with you to discuss with the doctor.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

tempest said:


> I have. He is the person who was certain that it's a rupture of the pectoralis major tendon but he's since then transferred to California and I can't get a hold of him.


If who you saw is licensed to practice in California, it shouldn't be that hard to find him. Look him up online under licensed medical practitioners in Ca, or contact the CA state Board of medical licensing to find him. Shoot, try googling his name.

Or, just go to another specialist in sports medicine where you're at and inform them of the first specialist's findings.The new one can request all medical records and findings from the office of the first sports specialist you saw. And take it from there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds like you'll need to go through non military routes for this. I would have thought any competent doctor would be able to see the pec major tear off the sternum. I hope you find a medical dr. to help you! Surgery at this point could still be indicated.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Things finally appear to be moving a forward a little. It still seems like trying to pour molasses out during the winter time but at least there is some progress.

Thank you for those who gave me some advice on how to proceed and for those who took the time to read all of that. This entire process has been really frustrating.


----------

